# Novel Case Material



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

While reading the manual/warranty booklet that came with the Buran Chrono I noticed this....

_"Guarantee period is one year from the date of purchase._

Guarantee period can be increased for concrete model"









They must be running out of steel
















Do Volmax subcontract McAlpine to make them?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> While reading the manual/warranty booklet that came with the Buran Chrono I noticed this....
> 
> Guarantee period can be increased for concrete model"
> 
> ...


I think that may be a thinly veiled threat from the Russian mafia







.

You won't be around to make a claim anyway







.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Easy to answer this one.

They were going to copy a Tissot Rock Watch and got the terminology wrong....AGAIN.

Rock ............... concrete .............easily done























Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought they might have been made out of recycled bits of the Berlin Wall


----------

